# Supercharged RB26



## rmiguelcar (Jul 11, 2012)

This is a rare convertion but i guess but would be interesting to see.

There is a pic with a triple-charged RB26, twin turbo and supercharger:








Some people said this is fake, others said this is a Bee*R project but this is the only picture that exist so is quite difficult to say.

What the advantage have a supercharger in a twin turbo engine since twin turbo kill lag?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I can only recall ever seeing a supercharged RB25 on here. If there was merit in the 26 someone would have done it.


----------



## rmiguelcar (Jul 11, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> I can only recall ever seeing a supercharged RB25 on here. If there was merit in the 26 someone would have done it.



Yeah, i saw som 25 twin-charged but never seen a 26.
But, looking for that picture, there´s any advantage have a supercharger with twin turbo?


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

There's a massive advantage to compound charging. Not plumbed like the pic though. I would love to build one but can't afford the holinger you would need to deal with the torque.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Been discussed many times already, search function will help you.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Claire had a supercharged R33 GTS.


----------



## rmiguelcar (Jul 11, 2012)

lightspeed said:


> There's a massive advantage to compound charging. Not plumbed like the pic though. I would love to build one but can't afford the holinger you would need to deal with the torque.


Like response?
With supercharger the torque change for better or worst?



matt j said:


> Been discussed many times already, search function will help you.


Already done but any of them said almost nothing because people jump to other subject.



R32 Combat said:


> Claire had a supercharged R33 GTS.


I already saw a RB20 twin charger and only supercharger


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

Spec the right supercharger and set up and you have instant boost low down and then the turbos kick in further up the rev range to carry on increasing the power.

That setup seems the worste of both worlds though, I would have thought if the turbos aren't making boost the compressed air from the supercharger will just blow back through the turbo compressors?.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

It's been discussed before Keith, there's another photo with the one posted above that has a diagram showing NRVs. If you look closely at the pic above, you can see the diagram on the wall behind the engine.


----------



## rmiguelcar (Jul 11, 2012)

matt j said:


> It's been discussed before Keith, there's another photo with the one posted above that has a diagram showing NRVs. If you look closely at the pic above, you can see the diagram on the wall behind the engine.


Do you know who make this engine matt?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Can't remember who made it now, sorry.


----------



## rmiguelcar (Jul 11, 2012)

matt j said:


> Can't remember who made it now, sorry.


No worries man 
But can you remember some details about it?


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Judging by the Blitz intercooler and KKK turbos, probably Blitz.
Trust did a demo R33 with a Rotrex/T78 style twincharger. Not the best idea as Rotex type need a few revs to get going. Roots style is the way to go.
Read this....
Twincharging - calling Warpspeed! - Engine & fuel engineering - Eng-Tips


----------



## rmiguelcar (Jul 11, 2012)

lightspeed said:


> Judging by the Blitz intercooler and KKK turbos, probably Blitz.
> Trust did a demo R33 with a Rotrex/T78 style twincharger. Not the best idea as Rotex type need a few revs to get going. Roots style is the way to go.
> Read this....
> Twincharging - calling Warpspeed! - Engine & fuel engineering - Eng-Tips


Damm, i only finish today ahah
That´s a little bir complicated actually. if I understood what they were saying is difficult getting the right resolts with pressure and temperature... Am i right?


----------

